# Binoculars for 3D



## viperarcher

I would have to say Nikon 8x40 or 8x42. Rangfinder would have to be the Nikon archers advantage.


----------



## itsme

viperarcher said:


> I would have to say Nikon 8x40 or 8x42. Rangfinder would have to be the Nikon archers advantage.


x2- i have the nikon 8x42 monarch binoculars, and a nikon rangefinder, absolutely the best value and product for the money


----------



## heilman181

DXTdaveRN said:


> I've noticed in countless pictures of 3D competitors, they have a pair of binoculars hung around their necks. What are the best type, make and model of binoculars (or at least the most popular) used by the serious 3D shooters?
> Also are these rangefinding binoculars or just regular type?
> Thanks for your help.


I have a set of Vortex Vulture 12x50's and they are great. Definitely check out the Vortex line, not to mention there are a few dealers here on AT.

If you shoot IBO, then you are limited to a max power binocular, but not for ASA shooting. If you are seeing binoculars on "serious" 3D shooters, they are more than likely NOT range finding binoculars.


----------



## DXTdaveRN

heilman181 said:


> I have a set of Vortex Vulture 12x50's and they are great. Definitely check out the Vortex line, not to mention there are a few dealers here on AT.
> 
> If you shoot IBO, then you are limited to a max power binocular, but not for ASA shooting. If you are seeing binoculars on "serious" 3D shooters, they are more than likely NOT range finding binoculars.


So IBO doesn't allow rangefinding binocs? What's the max power allowed? Are your Vortex's rangefinding?


----------



## heilman181

DXTdaveRN said:


> So IBO doesn't allow rangefinding binocs? What's the max power allowed? Are your Vortex's rangefinding?


I am not an IBO person, but no rangefinding that I am aware of. ASA has a new "marked yardage" class and I recall hearing that you could use a rangefinder for that. I am pretty sure 8.5X is the max for IBO. My Vortex are not rangefinding, just high quality optics!


----------



## viperarcher

Ibo rules says no rangefinders and only 8X bino's


----------



## DODGE-3D

Ibo rules state no more than 8X,I use Steiner 8.5x50 Peregrines.


----------



## s_house

C. Binoculars And Rangefinders
1. An integral part of IBO 3-D competition is the archer’s ability to judge yardage without
the assistance of rangefinding devices or assistance from others. Therefore, cameras,
rangefinders, or any other devices that may be used to calculate yardage to the target are
prohibited. An archer may not use parts of his or her body, the bow, or any other
accessories or equipment to calculate yardage. Any mark on otherwise legal binoculars
that could be construed as a reference point for rangefinding is prohibited.
2. Hand-held binoculars of 8.5 or less magnification (per manufacturer’s specifications) are
allowed.

Thats per the IBO website.


----------



## tbear

*3D Binos*

Love my Vortex Razors 8.5 X 50. Great quality


----------



## non-pro-archer

heilman181 said:


> I have a set of Vortex Vulture 12x50's and they are great. Definitely check out the Vortex line, not to mention there are a few dealers here on AT.
> 
> If you shoot IBO, then you are limited to a max power binocular, but not for ASA shooting. If you are seeing binoculars on "serious" 3D shooters, they are more than likely NOT range finding binoculars.


+1 for Vortex


----------



## NDarcher

Vortex Viper 8x42's are what goes into my case for every tournament. Personal preference plays a larger role in your selection.


----------



## Spoon13

I have the Alpen Apex 8.5x50. Great binos. I was gonna get the Vortex Vultures but found these a little cheaper. Either one and you will be in GREAT shape.


----------



## rodney482

I have been using the 8x32 Vortex Vipers

Love them!


----------



## Mark250

For local shoots any size and magnification will work. IBO the max you are allowed 8.5 mag. I use Alpen Apex 8.5x50, they let a good amount of light in and the optics are pretty clear also.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

alpen optics are some of the best out there..great binos and really affordable!..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Cold Pt. Archer

Alpen's for me. 8.5 X 50. They are super clear and very affordable.


----------



## tburk

*Bi Nocks*

Vortex they are excellent mine are 8x42 vipers


----------



## dragman

Bushnell Legends for me. Haven't found a target I couldn't see the rings on yet.


----------



## Luckiduc13

I prefer 10x42's


----------



## phumb

swarovski 8.5x42


----------



## jakedesnake048

i have leupold rb800 rangefinding binocs. they are 8x and it's nice having both in one. i use them for hunting and 3d etc. if im shooting in a tourney i just take the batteries out and put a fluorescent orange cap over the rangefinding part so you can visibly see the rangefinder is covered. i personally love these because you dont have to hold the binocs to your face, so your nose/eyes dont get sore.


----------



## MAXX77

Buy the best you can afford. IBO rules state nothing over 8.1/2 power. USBA, use whatever power you want. Not sure about ASA. I use Minox,8.5x52, 10x50 Minox for everything else _Great glass_... Made by Leica, out of Germany.


----------



## tntone

i like 10x42 but i dont shoot ibo..........


----------



## mathewsgirl13

You will not go wrong with *Vortex Optics*

No one can beat their *PRICE, QUALITY, WARRANTY and the OUTSTANDING CUSTOMER SERVICE *that you will receive from Vortex!!

*Hands down the best!!!*


----------



## ChadLister

Alpen 8 by 50


----------



## 1DevineShooter

I have Alpen 10 x 42's I love them. My husband has Alpen 10 x 50's and they are even better. High quality optics really are the more money you can spend the better. You will sacrifice clarity when you go cheap. We've all learned this the hard way.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006

Alpen 10 X 42 for me. Good quality for a good price.


----------



## george myers

the nikon monarch atb 8.5 x 56 look like good ibo binocs to me.only place i've seen them so far is cabelas.they sell for $389.00.that's my next on my archery gadget list.:wink:


----------



## Mark250

I use the Alpen Apex 8.5x50 for my binos. They let a fair amount of light in and have pretty good glass in them. Buy the best binos you can afford instead of buying three or four pair and not being satisified.


----------



## camoham

just ordered some Vortex Lightnings' (cheaper ones being discontinued). matter of fact...........just recently removed from website. believe the crossfire would be the next closest thing.

i must say that i am very impressed with them.

that was a lifetime investment in my mind (VIP warranty).

i can tell you now.........i will not be struggling to see target rings this spring.

money well spent.........

camoham


----------



## bowpro34

camoham said:


> just ordered some Vortex Lightnings' (cheaper ones being discontinued). matter of fact...........just recently removed from website. believe the crossfire would be the next closest thing.
> 
> i must say that i am very impressed with them.
> 
> that was a lifetime investment in my mind (VIP warranty).
> 
> i can tell you now.........i will not be struggling to see target rings this spring.
> 
> money well spent.........
> 
> camoham


I agree. I also bought the Vortex Lightning's and have been thoroughly impressed. I have a like new pair I have used for about a month now. I'd like to sell them ONLY because I would to jump up to the diamondbacks. One of the best values I have ran across. I hear the warranty is great too.


----------



## vulcan1

*3d binos*

I have the vortex vulture 8.5x50 they are the best i have ever used. (for the money). warrenty is great i dropped mine out of my tree stand and messed up the eye cup sent them in they fixed them and got them back pretty quick no questions asked.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowtech Brother

I just got some vortex and like them alot.


----------



## outback sports

*binoculars for 3-d*



1DevineShooter said:


> I have Alpen 10 x 42's I love them. My husband has Alpen 10 x 50's and they are even better. High quality optics really are the more money you can spend the better. You will sacrifice clarity when you go cheap. We've all learned this the hard way.


The very best optic for 3-D shooting is an 8.5 x 50 model in a price range you can afford. Alpen has 3 models.

Shasta Ridge: Is waterproof fogproof, Bak4 glass, fully multicoated, phased coated. Aproximately $165.

Apex: Is waterproof fogproof, Bak4 glass, fully multicoated, phased coated, plus many layers of high resolution coats. Aproximately $329.

Teton: Winner of last years ASA & IBO national tournaments Is waterproof and fogproof, BAK4 glass, fully multi coated, phase corrected and 30 additional layers of High resolution coats. These add 9% more light gathering and slightly better resolution. Aproximately $600

All are covered with Alpens lifetime warranty.

Dollar for dollar Alpen is your best bet for a 3-D binocular


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Check out the NITREX TR1 in 8x42...Glass is super clear and SUPER affordable. Adjustable diopter, super smooth focus wheel...Comparable with meopta's in my opinion for half the price


----------



## MudRunner2005

CowboyJunkie said:


> Check out the NITREX TR1 in 8x42...Glass is super clear and SUPER affordable. Adjustable diopter, super smooth focus wheel...Comparable with meopta's in my opinion for half the price


I second that!

I use the same one's as well...

And I would say better than Meopta's...closer to Zeiss & Steiner...but for 1/3 of the price!!!

I have had lots of bino's in the past for hunting, sporting events, etc...But these Nitrex TR-1 8x42's are gonna be going with me everywhere from hunting in the woods, to SEC Football games, etc...

They are so clear, and your focal plane is minimal.

From 20 to 40, then back to 30 yards, you don't hardly have to adjust at all!!!


----------



## 152p&y

*Brunton 8X42*

I just won a pair of these and am anxious to see the improvement over my old trusty (and inexpensive) Bushnells. I'm sure I'll be happy.:wink:


----------



## Hoyt Mania

I have used Alpen for the last 8 years. I have looked at other but for the price, clarity, and customer service is unbeatable. 8.5 x 50's are my next purchase.


----------



## BowSitter

Vortex 8.5x50 for me. Love them!!


----------



## Hoyt301

Vortex!
Great glass, great VIP warranty, great customer service!


----------



## Jeff Heeg

If your look’in for an ultimate pair of bino’s and may be using them for IBO 3D events take time to check out the 8.5 x 50 Vortex Vipers these are awesome as far as clarity, size and weight I’m a fan of the Vortex Razors but I will say when it all counts this would be the pair I would trust most – Unbelievable clarity and scoring line drawing ability, all binos have their limits be this one really stands out. :wink:

Also check out the news series 2009 Diamondbacks from Vortex awesome quality for the dollar 

Good Luck this Year


----------



## BigBucks125

Vortex 8X for me...I got the Vortex Lightning, Didn't want to spend a lot, plus they work great for me shooting 3D.


----------



## outback sports

DXTdaveRN said:


> I've noticed in countless pictures of 3D competitors, they have a pair of binoculars hung around their necks. What are the best type, make and model of binoculars (or at least the most popular) used by the serious 3D shooters?
> Also are these rangefinding binoculars or just regular type?
> Thanks for your help.


Range finding binos are not allowed at IBO 3-D shoots. ASA has a Class Where range finders are allowed but its really small. And you can't use them otherwise while there. Keep these units separate for awhile until this gets sorted out.

The best and most popular model for the last several years has been the Alpen Apex 8.5x50 or other Alpen models. Many of the top pro's like World Champion at ASA and IBO Levi Morgan, Samatha Morgan, Danny McCarthy, Burley Hall, Darry Null, Eric Griggs, Adam Hayden, Nathan Brooks, Darrin Christianberry, and many many more depend on Alpen to keep them competitive.

The Best Alpen Model for 3-D is the Alpen Teton 85, 8.5x50. Light weight carbon body, Bak4 glass, fully multicoated, Super high resolution coats that provide 9% better light gathering, water and fog proof, and covered with Alpens Life Time Warranty. The best deal going for 3-D!


----------



## Jeff Heeg

As you can see there are a lot of great options, and on the IBO side of things the 8.5 x 50 are the common sizes when playing the game.

So if you get the chance grab a pair of Vortex 8.5 x 50 Vipers and compare them to the Alpines, Leopold’s and others 
Then you can decide on clarity and quality for your investment, what is the best for you 

For myself the best investment in clarity, with backing of a VIP Factory warranty 

My choice was the Vortex Vipers 8.5 x 50s without a doubt 1 tough set of Bino’s to beat!!!:wink:


----------

